
Maya Angelou’s cookbooks are a rich part of her literary legacy - samclemens
https://www.poetryfoundation.org/articles/148439/the-poets-table
======
pg_bot
She was a professor at my university and taught a half course every other
semester. Every student I knew who took her class held a negative opinion of
her afterwards. They would often describe her as arrogant, self-centered, and
lacking any interest in actually teaching. She was often described as the
worst professor they had by a mile.

I went to one of her speeches and she was by far the best orator I've ever
seen. She could captivate a crowd before the second word had escaped her
mouth. I'm convinced she was able to command her own reality distortion field.

~~~
sk5t
I observed her delivery of a college graduation speech. It was underwhelming.

